# Do i still need a police certificate for the 2014 IEC working holiday visa



## JamieMoore (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi, 
Im looking to get my working holiday visa to go out for a ski season in whilster, starting Nov 14. so need to be looking at applying for my visa. im still waiting for the third round to open for the remaining 2000 places. but in the meantime, should i be applying for a police check certificate?

Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## tillyt (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey,

I would advise to only get your police check after you have completed IEC and are onto CIC. When you do there are two options a 2 day and a two week one. There is no rush!


----------

